# Call of Duty: Black Op's



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Who is getting it then???


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2010)

Nah, i'll be playing Gran Turismo


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be getting it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

me me me,dont know why i waste my money coz im shit at cod too :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

just pre ordered the hardened edition..... 8)


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> just pre ordered the hardened edition..... 8)


whats that then ???


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol already aim botted.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would if my ps3 didn't fail [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

wul said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > just pre ordered the hardened edition..... 8)
> ...


http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/ ... oduct.html

only 20 more than normal edition and you get 4 free maps which apparently are zombie maps.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Think I'll be too busy on GT5!  not sure whether to get the new medal of honour or fallout new Vegas to keep me occupied for 2 weeks until GT5 comes out though!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Gone a bit mad, got COD Black Op's, MOH & GT5 all due to arrive about the same time.

Looks like a busy November :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Gone a bit mad, got COD Black Op's, MOH & GT5 all due to arrive about the same time.
> 
> Looks like a busy November :lol:


Looks like an expensive November!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Add to this Dead Rising 2 which I got at the weekend, and seems to be endless Zombie bashing with pretty much anything that can be picked up


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Do the sensible thing, play Bad Company 2: http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904491 ... oduct.html


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Dash said:


> Do the sensible thing, play Bad Company 2: http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904491 ... oduct.html


That's been out for about a year now! Was a brilliant game, much better than COD in my opinion.



JNmercury00 said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > JNmercury00 said:
> ...


20 more from play.com, knowing COD it'll be £25 from a supermarket again! I never risk pre ordering anything, never paid more than £35 for a brand new game. 

Dead Rising 2 looks a bit crap to me. It's all about Fallout and GT5. Fallout 3 is probably the best game I've ever played in my life. Such a big game, 50 hours and still haven't seen everything!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Dash said:


> Do the sensible thing, play Bad Company 2: http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904491 ... oduct.html


FAR FAR better than any COD game.

I recently got the Platinum trophy on BFBC2  My one and only platinum


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Add to this Dead Rising 2 which I got at the weekend, and seems to be endless Zombie bashing with pretty much anything that can be picked up


only really last 1 day, 2 if you play it though again perfectly to get the overtime mode. which is just run around collecting pointless items + a final fight with the black gentleman which is simply roll hit roll hit jump hit, you get a better ending tho.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Do the sensible thing, play Bad Company 2: http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/8904491 ... oduct.html
> ...


Played on the PS3 & just bought (for £5) on the PC.

Try Just Cause 2. To date it's the best PS3 game i've ever played, just a massive game & so much action. Takes close to 200 hours to complete


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


Yeah, got just cause when it came out  Finished the story, but couldn't be bothered getting 100%. Great game


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

manphibian said:


> I recently got the Platinum trophy on BFBC2  My one and only platinum


Impressive! I'm nowhere near getting a platinum star. Although I was very proud of my bronze star with the M1 - I'm attempting to get Bronze with all weapons - only 4 left.

Need to find more time to play. Still, got at least a year until Battlefield 3 appears.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Dash said:
> ...


Just cause 2 honestly any good? I downloaded the demo and thought it was crap so never bothered with it, I know demos don't reflect a game brilliantly but they give you some idea?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Dash said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got the Platinum trophy on BFBC2  My one and only platinum
> ...


haha, no sorry, trophies are like achievements on PS3....

Platinum is when you have all of the achievements in the game:
http://www.ps3trophies.org/game/battlef ... /trophies/

Took a while to get to rank 22 online, but getting 20 demolition kills was the hardest!

I have gold stars in a few weapons, double gold in a few.... here's my stats:

http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/ps3/manphibian


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah that explains those achievement things then. I've got a few, but have no idea why as they aren't visible in-game or anything. I guess it's just part of the port.

I've just had a rather successful evening and have finally collected all the pins and vehicle bronze stars. I've only got a few weapon bronze stars until I've got them all. Then it's the hard slog on the insignias to get through, some of which are looking nigh impossible.

My stats:
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/=Dash=


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Dash said:


> Ah that explains those achievement things then. I've got a few, but have no idea why as they aren't visible in-game or anything. I guess it's just part of the port.
> 
> I've just had a rather successful evening and have finally collected all the pins and vehicle bronze stars. I've only got a few weapon bronze stars until I've got them all. Then it's the hard slog on the insignias to get through, some of which are looking nigh impossible.
> 
> ...


good work chap....

but after searching for a LONG time, i spotted my vastly superior Objective score..... which is clearly the most important stat


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol: Haha, yes, you're probably right actually. Instead of spending your time shooting randomly at the trees you must actually plant bombs and capture things. I feel like I facilitate others doing this 

Once I've finished playing about with unlocks and achievements I will need to focus on my shocking life expectancy and K/D ratio. I feel a ratio of 2:1 is the only way to go.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Who is getting it then???


Yup, I've got mine pre-ordered. Just hope it doesn't have all the annoying faults that MW2 has!!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Not a chance!

After the clusterfuck that was CoD:MW2, I won't be giving Wanktivision and Bobby Kuntick (may he die in a fire) any more of my cash.

I am now utterly hooked on ArmA2.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Who is getting it then???


 :? :? i think not !!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Has anyone played COD on the Wii?

I was hooked for many months on MW & played online with a bunch of my friends. TBH I quite liked MW2 (but then I am not a hardcore gamer & all the extras made life much easier for me).

I have inherited a Wii now & was thinking about maybe buying Black Ops for it, as I like the idea of buying the rifle attachment for the controller. My reactions simply weren't up to it on the XBox & I think it'd be easier pointing a gun at the screen, but I don't want to buy it if the graphics/gameplay are pony.

Mart.


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

Me.... It amazed me that people spend 300 days out of the 365 on their PS3!!!


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> I would if my ps3 didn't fail [smiley=bomb.gif]


Try this depending on how long ago you bought your PS3. I used it for my shit HP touchsmart pc when it failed... got £400 back. My mate used it to get his PS3 fixed for free. Its the law and they have to abide by it. Honest it not a scam.... take a look.

http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/after_ ... ourrights/


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

I will be buying black ops

Hopefully ASDA do it for £28 like MW2 ill have to queue up with all the other sad people :?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

devildarky2003 said:


> I will be buying black ops
> 
> Hopefully ASDA do it for £28 like MW2 ill have to queue up with all the other sad people :?


Yeah I'm never reserving a game again, fifa 11 was only £29 in Asda too, with MW2 I went into morrissons at about half 11 in the afternoon, no queues, loads of copies and only £25! Bargain! ha ha!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah console gamers thinking £30 is a bargain :roll:

I was pleasantly surprised to discover that Amazon do a price-match guarantee on pre-orders. I got 50p credited back to me a week after my game arrived.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone heard of any good deals on this yet?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

already pre-ordered! Cant wait, just completed medal of honour, very good, although no direct storyline..
cant wait until black ops


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Pre ordered mine from Tesco entertainment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

just recieved a mail to say mine's on the way [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - from the hut - mildly excited in anticipation...

just hope it's better than moh which was way too short and far too easy


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

To: Mr A A Fletcher([email protected]?.com)

Your order for Call Of Duty: Black Ops has been posted.

Please note PLAY.COM will show on your statement.

Please allow 3-5 days delivery.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

GAME have an offer on - buy a game ie fallout vegas at £40 and get Black ops for £25 - total £65. Have a selection of games to choose from but you must have Black Ops + another to get the offer.

Just picked up a new ps3 320gb from Argos after the old one failed again - lost all the data that was on it but at least the voucher from the Argos insurance I took out paid for most of the new machine


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ESP and aim bot only 14 euros for a year. gg another game ruined.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am really excited!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Pre-ordered game and a server. The server costs ain't too bad to be honest for an 18 man ranked.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Try ArmA2

Makes CoD & MoH look silly


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

I think that if your using an aimbot etc you may as well not play. Must be me but where is the fun in not having to aim.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you tell that to everyone on the pro servers, it's no longer how good you're at the game, it's how expensive is your PC and how good is your ESP and aimbot settings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

I love CoD.....

It keeps all the dicks together and out of the decent games 

I managed to get it early though, if anyone wants it?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I saw somebody cheat (or sufficiently enough for me to notice).


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

having played Black Ops pretty much all weekend around a friend's, it is an awesome game... Not so sure where he got his from... Hoping mine arrives in the post either today or tomorrow from Amazon...


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

*Black Ops deals currently available*

Asda

£4.97 When you trade in Fallout New Vegas or Fable 3 or Star Wars The Force Unleashed 2. £36.97 on it's own.

Sainsburys

£27.97 when you spend £30 or more in-store. £37.97 on it's own.

Tesco

£25 when you also purchase 2100 Xbox Live Points Card, 3 Months Xbox Live Gold Membership, £20 PS3 PSN Card. £39.90 on it's own.

Morrisons

£29.99 when you buy any other chart game, £39.99 on it's own

Game

£24.99 when bought with any other Xbox 360 or PS3 Chart title. Also £24.99 when traded in with selected games

Gamestation

£24.99 when bought with any other Xbox 360 or PS3 Chart title.

HMV

£42.99 or £7.99 when you trade in Medal of Honour

Blockbuster 
£44.99 or £0.99 when you trade in two of these games : Medal of Honour, Fable 3, Fallout New Vegas, MMA, F1 2010, Star Wars The Force Unleashed

Details

All prices where confirmed in the national newspapers on 8th November 2010. Prices may be subject to stock levels and terms and conditions. Check in-store for exact details. The relevant adverts can be seen in The Sun, The Mirror and The Daily Star


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info mate

I think i will go tesco and get the PSN card (24hour tesco 2 mins from my house)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

And tonight............ The CALL OF DUTY : BLACK OP'S WIDOW begins!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mantaylor (Jun 15, 2009)

Dash said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw somebody cheat (or sufficiently enough for me to notice).


You wont see it if they are using an aimbot. It aims for them on the screen. Its a hack i think. look on Youtube and it there. I was playing a game before and the guy who came top of the list once the score limit was reached said 33 kill... work that out!!!!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

good old pre-order....came today and installing now...bring on the fun

EDIT********
pity steam wont let me install it.....buggers


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Free for all is the worst. Stupid prats boosting, meeting up and letting their mate kill them for quick progress.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

mantaylor said:


> You wont see it if they are using an aimbot. It aims for them on the screen. Its a hack i think. look on Youtube and it there. I was playing a game before and the guy who came top of the list once the score limit was reached said 33 kill... work that out!!!!


I meant, I just haven't seen anybody manage to get a score suspiciously higher than my own over the course of the game or pull off shots that I don't think are feasible.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> And tonight............ The CALL OF DUTY : BLACK OP'S WIDOW begins!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


download and watch all episodes of Caprica in the correct order, after the 1st one you wont want to do anything else for a while.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Sainsbury's for me, if I still feel like going out at midnight and have enough food to buy.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

lol....iv sent deniumblue225 my shopping list already to buy out £30 worth of food lol!! :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

It's good. See you all soon.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got my copy.
Is there a thread with everyones gamertag?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'm black_ghost83

Got my copy today but won't be able to play today cos I am down White hart lane tonight


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Promoted to level 10 so far - I'm not that impressed. Graphics don't seem so sharp and the guns so far are a bit naff.

I think I might be going back to MW2 by next week.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My 12 year old has just strolled in from school :-

Him :- Mum can we go out to get me black ops please?
Me :- why?
Him :- Because it came out at 1 minute past midnight this morning and I really would like it!
Me :- I know and the answer's - No!
Him :- Can I have my savings book please to go and buy it then?
Me :- No!
Him :- Why?
Me :- Because I think you should wait until xmas day to get it!
Him :- I will see if I can scrape the money to go and buy it then!
Me :- Good luck... you'll need an adult over 18 to buy it!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

* He has taken it well my answer of NO NO NO  going to do my homework to see where I can buy it mega cheap for him as he has done well at school and on the whole is a good boy, BUT, I will find a few jobs for him to do in the meantime to let him think he has earnt it more* !!!!  - Now I just have to break the news to hubby that he wants this game! :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I see they've stopped tactical insertion on free for all.... Excellent, that should stop the boosters.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Would not know! my copy has not arrived!

I am jammy_tt on the PS3 by the way!


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Would not know! my copy has not arrived!
> 
> I am jammy_tt on the PS3 by the way!


Gutted  Mine's not arrived either!

I'm gamestar32 on the PS3.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

CraigW said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Would not know! my copy has not arrived!
> ...


Same here last time I pre order from tescos considering it was dispatched on Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

now I've actually sorted the config and I can actually play online its not half bad.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

MonTheFish said:


> now I've actually sorted the config and I can actually play online its not half bad.


You will have to share your config with me Davey..... i take it you were / are getting all the bad lag and FPS problems mate?

Paul


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

PC gamers with fast lines have it good:

http://www.direct2drive.co.uk/9855/prod ... s-Download

you poor poor things


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My only question is why would you buy a 12 year old an 18 certificated game? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Dash said:


> My only question is why would you buy a 12 year old an 18 certificated game? [smiley=argue.gif]


Ultimately its up to the parent - I wouldn't either and I feel its makes a mockery of the classification system thats put in place to protect children.

Don't want to be too judgemental - if a parent feels they're child is mature enough then fine.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Im not a parent, but with the correct guidance, I dont see why not. 
though I dont understand why they don't put up a parental guidance when the BNP do a party election boardcast?
Personally I think team english speaking spec ops vs bad guys is better than racist losers vs cornershop owner.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Bastards!

I say a TV advert for this last night, over which they were playing 'Gimme Shelter' by the Stones.

Now I was not going to get this at all after the cockup that was MW2 and the general attitude towards PC gamers of Activision and Bobby Kotick in particular.

But, that is perfect marketing on their part! How to sell a product that Jim doesn't want. Simple! Play "Gimme Shelter" and his resolve will crumble.

Now I am having to make an effort to resist...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Bucks85th said:


> Bastards!
> 
> I say a TV advert for this last night, over which they were playing 'Gimme Shelter' by the Stones.
> 
> ...


Ouu TV advert! Ouuu SR-71!! Ouu, wait, I'm rotating a camera and point and clicking a screen? wtf?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dash said:


> My only question is why would you buy a 12 year old an 18 certificated game? [smiley=argue.gif]


why would 15 yr olds watch a 18 cert film?
why would a 15yr old smoke?
why would a 15 yr old have sex?
why would a 17 yr old go to a club?
why would a 15 yr old buy a lotto ticket? 
why would someone to small put on bigger shoes to get on a theme park ride? 
why do any of us do anything?

I'm sure dotti Is a responsible parent who knows her son is sensible enough to play it.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Just changed my psn id for this game to Hannibai_Lectre (with a capital i at the end of Hannibal :wink: )... sad I know, but it's better than just having my name on screen. Add me if you wish, I'm usually pretty crap, so you'll get some easy kills


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Garvie said:


> Just changed my psn id for this game to Hannibai_Lectre (with a capital i at the end of Hannibal :wink: )... sad I know, but it's better than just having my name on screen. Add me if you wish, I'm usually pretty crap, so you'll get some easy kills


as sad as my name?


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:



> Just changed my psn id for this game to Hannibai_Lectre (with a capital i at the end of Hannibal :wink: )... sad I know, but it's better than just having my name on screen. Add me if you wish, I'm usually pretty crap, so you'll get some easy kills


Sad sad sad sad.I won't tell no1 on Saturday,I promise :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > now I've actually sorted the config and I can actually play online its not half bad.
> ...


Yip Paul....I'll post up when get home and I've got access to the clan website.


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > My only question is why would you buy a 12 year old an 18 certificated game? [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Great reply and agree with it totally


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > My only question is why would you buy a 12 year old an 18 certificated game? [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Erm in this world we live in I think you will find most 12 year olds play 18 rated games within reason as long there are no strippers, hookers and extensive bad language but that can be overcome and blocked out with parential supervision and what have you! :roll:. Oh and by the way my 12 year old son is 5ft 9inch, size 9 shoe and is pretty mature, down to earth, NOT A CHAV with an attitude and open minded for his age 

Thanks Bobbie and you can back me up he is a sensible boy as you have met him  xxx


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh and just one thing also why do grown men piss about with xbox? Lets start a thread on this if we are going to be completely anal about who and who shouldn't have f'kin xbox!!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Thanks for looking boyz :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Oh and just one thing also why do grown men piss about with xbox? Lets start a thread on this if we are going to be completely anal about who and who shouldn't have f'kin xbox!!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Thanks for looking boyz :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


I agree!

Real men play games on a PC!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

it seems the game is optimised out of the box for ...................wait for it ..................... sli/crossfire ( which most people don't have ) and single core cpu's ( which most people don't have )

So you need to use wordpad to change these settings .

Go to /program files/steam/steamapps/common/call of duty black ops/players

open config_mp and change these settings

seta r_multiGpu "1"
seta r_multithreaded_device "0"

to

seta r_multiGpu "0"
seta r_multithreaded_device "1"

there are some other settings aswell which might help

seta cl_maxpackets "100"
seta snaps "30"

some other settings that may be of importance are:

r_multiGpu

This should only be enabled if you have multiple graphics cards or a graphics card with multiple GPUs. If you don't have multiple GPUs, don't know what this means, or are having issues with your MultiGPU solution, please set this to "0".

r_multithreaded_device

This setting should be enabled for EVERYBODY as the minimum requirements for Black Ops clearly states that you need a multithreaded (multicore) CPU to run the game. However, some people have noticed that by setting this to "0" some of the skipping lag is relieved. Test this out only as a last resort.

r_vsync

VSync prevents screen tearing. If you don't know what that is, just set it to "0" because you probably don't care anyway. Otherwise, VSync usually doesn't have any negative performance issues with today's graphics cards. However, there may be a few performance issues linked to VSync with the current release of Black Ops. Try setting this to "0" for compatibility.

r_blur_allowed

This setting enables Blur shader effects. If you have a strong shader card, this setting may be negligible. Otherwise, just go ahead and set this to "0".

r_distortion

This setting enables Distortion shader effects. If you have a strong shader card, this setting may be negligible. Otherwise, just go ahead and set this to "0".

r_dof_enable

This setting enables Depth of Field shader effects. If you have a strong shader card, this setting may be negligible. Otherwise, just go ahead and set this to "0".

r_glow_allowed

This setting enables Glow (HDR?) shader effects. Normally, this should have a negligible performance impact. HOWEVER, this setting seems to be buggy! Performance improved DRAMATICALLY when I set this option to "0".

rate

Rate is the rate at which the client sends packets to the server. If you set this too low, below 10000 or so, you run the risk of sending insufficient data to the server and lagging out. Set this too high, above 50000 or so, and you run the risk of flooding your connection to the server. This setting should be adjusted according to your connection speed and may take some fine tuning.

cl_maxpackets

This setting controls how many packets the client will hold to ensure packet transmission. If you set this setting to low, below 20 or so, then you run the risk of being disconnected prematurely. If you set this setting too high, above 150 or so, then you run the risk of continually resending redundant data and lowering your ping (or worse, getting choked). This setting is very hard to tune because it depends on so many factors beyond your own connection. Most people have found setting this to 100 is a good compromise for most servers.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Oh and just one thing also why do grown men piss about with xbox? Lets start a thread on this if we are going to be completely anal about who and who shouldn't have f'kin xbox!!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Thanks for looking boyz :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


hey! it's no different to sitting there watching 60 minute makover i reckon 

apart from all the shooting.

i used to watch 18 rated movies when i was a lad and look how i turned out


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mine arrived on Monday from HMV which i thought odd as surely that was a day early but hey ho. Got a 2nd copy for my son for part of his Xmas list.

Not even loaded it yet as i don't get the whole COD or MOH craze & never play online, so i'll get round to playing it sometime before Xmas no doubt :lol:

Only played the latest MOH for about an hour, but got Gran Turismo 5 as well to deal with before Xmas. Looking forward to a look at COD next week if i can find some time.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and just one thing also why do grown men piss about with xbox? Lets start a thread on this if we are going to be completely anal about who and who shouldn't have f'kin xbox!!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Hello Jamie and what a lovely person you have turned out also


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Thanks for looking boyz :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


If you posted some sort of saucy pic as a thank you for the support, can I just say that it doesn't load for me....!!!!

Can you PM it to me instead. Ta. 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Colinthecop said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for looking boyz :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> ...


   You cheeky little thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


ah thanks! :-*


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Dotti said:


> You cheeky little thing :lol: :lol:


Little....?

Have you been peeking....? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Colinthecop said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > You cheeky little thing :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: Ok, you cheeky BIG thing, I have been peeking through the bathroom keyhole! :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Just got mine through the Sainsburys 10 pound off route. Now i have just got to find the time to play it.

Name will be FUT1A, if anyone wants to add me.


----------

